# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ab heute hätte er Rente bekommen
Hey Joe

Schade das Du so früh gegangen bist.

----------


## big_cloud

Danke
Jimi wie man ihn kennt
Die Saiten fuer Linkshaender gespannt und der Jammerhaken oben

----------

Legendär

Star Spangled Banner

----------


## Samuianer

...starb im Alter von 27 Jahren am 27.November 1970 the great *Jimi Hendrix*!

Seine bis dahin noch nicht bekannte Virtuositaet, Vielseitigkeit und musikalische Kreativitaet machten ihn aus dem Stand zum Superstar!

1967 mit seinem Stunt "Are you experienced?"

Hey Joe....Click mich

Oder "all along the Watchtower", Jimi in Woodstock mit der amerikanischen National Hymne auf E-Gitarre..."Hear my train comin"... "Purple Haze"..."Foxey Lady" ...'and the iwnd cries mary"

Jimi Hendrix Expirience - Die Band - nur ein Trio-  aber was fuer eins!

----------

Soll ich an den anderen Tread mit ranhängen ??

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mach mal Rene!

Habs mal gemacht! *hehe*

----------

ja, das waren noch zeiten, als er starb hatte ich auch die tränen in den augen. mein jüngster spielt auch seine lieder auf der e-gitarre und sieht in jimi ein vorbild.

----------


## Samuianer

ist schon O.K. hab' ich glatt uebersehen!

In Memo an Jimi!

----------

das als gemälde habe ich meinem sohn zum geburtstag geschenkt
in der grösse 130 x 70

zuzücklich alle veröffentlichen musiktitel auf CD´s

----------

das hatte ich noch vergessen, 

meinem sohn wäre das t-shirt zu klein gewesen, dann wenigstens ein foto.

----------

